# Gravel road dust



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

I live on a half mile gravel road and taking my road bike down the road on the back of my vehicle leads to a lot of gravel dust everywhere.

Advice for a quick clean right after getting home?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

really? oh, i don't know...maybe soap and water? some type of de-greaser on the drivetrain if needed.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

a spritz of water from a hose


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Drive slower? If you go 10 mph instead of 30 when you have the bike on the car, it will take 2 minutes longer, but kick up a lot less dust.

Or use the two minutes to wipe off the bike with a cloth, and put a few drops of lube on the chain.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Lots of funny responses but none hit the mark. Gravel and crushed limestone dust when mixed water become almost cement like. The dust gets into every part on the bike. I was cleaning a used bike I bought and found the hardened dust in the brake pivot bolts. Even though the brakes were clean on the outside the dust was just caked into the pivots.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

cs1 said:


> Lots of funny responses but none hit the mark. Gravel and crushed limestone dust when mixed water become almost cement like. The dust gets into every part on the bike. I was cleaning a used bike I bought and found the hardened dust in the brake pivot bolts. Even though the brakes were clean on the outside the dust was just caked into the pivots.


Apparently there is nothing you can do about it. Get a new bike and move to a new home that is not on a gravel road!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Dry rag when you get home.

Ride the half mile on your bike. There'll still be dust, but not nearly as much as a car kicks up.


----------



## krugaire (Jul 1, 2011)

Put the bike in the car! Post #1


----------



## krugaire (Jul 1, 2011)

Get a big bag & put the bike in a bag. Post #2


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently, only 1 person here has dealt with the issue. Never mind it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I use canned air...the kind you use to clean computer keyboards.....


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There's a product for cars called a California Duster. It's kind of like a dust mop on a brush a,s it works very well. It's one of those things that actually works better when it gets dirty.

http://www.californiacardusters.com/shopping/minidashduster.html


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i like the aircompressor with a spray nozzel(can't think of what it is called) for blowing dust and other things.


----------



## AtBothEnds (Sep 8, 2010)

I think a small air compressor would be best. I'd put my finger a little over the nozzle when blowing off the bike to reduce the pressure in order to just blow the dust off instead of pack it into the components. I don't know if waxing the bike would help at all, it might reduce the dust's ability to cling to the frame but it wouldn't do anything for the components; just a thought.

Other options include getting a tarp to cover the bike or dropping the loot on a helicopter, I think Bell has a sale on right now.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I live on a dirt not gravel road. My road bike gets an air bath from my compressor when I get home. This doesn't include the wheel axles As I fear eventually blowing it into the seals. I should add that my hubs are Phil Wood and expect them to hold up better. On my Ultegra wheel earlier spring I do hit the axles perpendicular to the wheel and being somewhat lazy pull the cones out every so ofeten and just add more grease without taking out the old stuff. It has yet to look like it has dirtied enough to matter. Chain always gets blown out as I do after I lube it also. It helps alot to not have the chain overly lubed too so I extensively wipe it off after applying new Pedros. If you can spend the $ and love your bike, Phil Wood makes some bombproof sealed hubs that easily handle this. I worry and have more problems with the brakes scumming up.


----------

